# Crustless Pumpkin Pie...W/Exchanges



## kitchenelf (Oct 29, 2003)

Crustless Pumpkin Pie

1 can (15 ounces) pumpkin
1 can (12 ounces) evaporated skim milk
Egg substitute equivalent to 2 eggs
2 egg whites
Artificial sweetener equivalent to 3/4 cup sugars
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup reduced-fat graham cracker crumbs
Light whipped topping and additional cinnamon, optional

In a mixing bowl, combine the pumpkin, milk, egg substitute, egg whites
and sweetener, beat until smooth. Add the spices and salt, beat until well
mixed. Stir in graham cracker crumbs. Pour into a 9-in. pie plate that has
been coated with nonstick cooking spray. Bake at 325'F for 50-55 minutes
or until a knife inserted near the center comes out clean. Cool. If
desired, garnish with a dollop of whipped topping and sprinkling of
cinnamon. Store in the refrigerator. Sweet 'N Low or Sweet One are
recommended for baking. Yield: 8 servings. 

Diabetic Exchanges: One serving

(without garnish) equals 1 starch, 1/2 skim milk; also, 116 calories, 166
mg sodium, 2 mg Cholesterol, 16 gm carbohydrates, 7 gm protein, 3 gm fat.

**Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

